# Champion pressure spray



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi all, Any of you stars out there know of the Champion pressure spray gun? If so will any snow-foam gun fit this model (cpw 1600). I have a bottle attachment which I use snow-foam in but the foam comes out not as thick as it should. Any advice boys? and girls! 

Paul :?


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Obviously not


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Have a looked on this site http://www.sparesgiant.com/


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi davelincs,
Funny enough I have just ordered a gun repair kit off this company but they don't do snow foam guns.

Great minds buddy! Thanks anyway 

Paul


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

paul, would any of these fit? http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... d_371.html

the bottom fo the page


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

davelincs said:


> paul, would any of these fit? http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... d_371.html
> 
> the bottom fo the page


Yes I have been on this quite alot ( bought my DAS 6 from them), I see there is three fittings there with baynet fittings, will make a call to see if they can help.

Can I thank you for your help, it is vey much appreciated. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Paul


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Paul,
I had a bit of a play round with snow foam guns and pressure washers early in the year. I started of with the Karcher gun and car shampoo which was a bit pants to be honest. So I got an Autobrite gun which works much better the other bug jump was getting some real snow foam shampoo I now have a drum of Envy Bubbly Jubbly which is stunning real thick clingy foam that sticks for ages. 
If your washer seems to be pushing out the pressure and Id take a look at the shampoo and foam lance.

I only live In Newton Abbot which is not so far away so PM me and maybe we can organise a foam party with a few cars somewhere 

Kevin


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Diveratt said:


> Hi Paul,
> I had a bit of a play round with snow foam guns and pressure washers early in the year. I started of with the Karcher gun and car shampoo which was a bit pants to be honest. So I got an Autobrite gun which works much better the other bug jump was getting some real snow foam shampoo I now have a drum of Envy Bubbly Jubbly which is stunning real thick clingy foam that sticks for ages.
> If your washer seems to be pushing out the pressure and Id take a look at the shampoo and foam lance.
> 
> ...


Hi Kev, where did u get your Autobrite gun? Foam party, cool!!!!! 8)

Cheers bud

Paul


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi Paul,
I got the gun direct from Autobrite - autobritedirect.co.uk - they also do stuff on ebay The Bubbly Jubbly was Envys ebay shop

Regards
Kevin


----------

